# Archerrange Review!



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I have had an opportunity to test the Archerrange out! I find it to be very accurate, easy to use and inexpensive! The best feature when compared to a laser rangefinder is that you don't have to try to find a hole through the brush to range an object! The pull rope/tape built in is convenient and tangle free! I give this product 2 thumbs up!:wink:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I tested this fine product also and found it to be accurate and very user friendly. With the price being only $45 there should be no reason any treestand hunter shouldn't know the range to their game. If you've been wanting a range finder but, not wanting to turn loose the bucks for one of the lazer ones than this is an accurate alternative.:cheers:


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys! 
Good luck and send pics if you get something!
Thanks
Billy


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

This season was my first to bowhunt. After buying 2 bows ( me and my son), the dough for a laser rangefinder was hard to come by. I heard about the ArcherRange from a friend. I got one and headed to the woods. When I got into the stand, I looked at the tape measure/pull up rope to determine I was 20' off the ground I used the ArcherRange to determine a 20 yrd. boundary around my stand by ranging certain trees. The only thing left was to wait for a deer to come into range. Well, in the end I was able to use the ArcherRange to kill my first ever deer with a bow ( Fat Freezer Fillin Doe) . It was simple and easy to use ( even for a novice like me), heck the wind up pull up rope is worth the $45. Actually even now that it is gun season, I still take the ArcherRange with me to pull up my gear into the stand. I have bought ALOT of hunting junk in the past, and I usually believe in " You get what you pay for", but I was pleasantly surprised to get such a useful and valuable tool for a cheap price. I give it 5 out of 5 stars...:teeth::clap::set1_applaud::thumbs_up


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Review from BowhuntingOhio.com*



bowhuntingohio said:


> On behalf of Bowhuntingohio.com I can say these range finders work Flawless I will have a review soon on our website. I have used alot of high-priced range finders and I wanted to try this one and it is accurate and only 45.00. Most range finders like this sells for 300.00 to 500.00 even if you have a range finder this would make a great backup Range Finder .


This moved here from another thread


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys... I just got the Archer Range rangefinder and have tested it _(sort of)_ recently. It is a heck of a great product! :thumb:

Click below to see my thread about it, and how I tested it. It is dead on accurate too. I can't wait to use it from my treestand! :shade:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=602432


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*ranfefinder*

does this thing work from the ground. like out of a blind by just the height of your shoulders for those who dont hunt from a stand. just curious because my brother has a hard time with yardage.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

goldtip45 said:


> does this thing work from the ground. like out of a blind by just the height of your shoulders for those who dont hunt from a stand. just curious because my brother has a hard time with yardage.


It is for hunting from a tree stand. The graph starts at 15' high from ground to chest which would be about a 10' platform height for most people.
Thanks for the interest.
Billy Byrd


----------

